# Hintergrund-Bild entfernen



## JohnMHulot (6. Mai 2004)

Hallo Spezialisten!

Regelmässig erhalte ich von einem Kolleg E-Mails mit integriertem Hintergrund-Bild (also, nicht als beigelegtem Bild).

Um den unnötig gebrauchten Platz auf der HD zu reduzieren, möchte ich jetzt diese Bilder in all den erhaltenen Mails definitiv entfernen. Ausserdem möchte ich auch auf diese Mails antworten zu können, *ohne*  dieses Hintergrund-Bild mitschicken zu müssen. Wie muss ich vorgehen

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe

JohnMHulot


----------



## thekorn (7. Mai 2004)

*welches programm*

Es wäre für mich sehr hilfreich zu wissen welches Programm du benutzt.
nutzt du zum Beispiel Outlook, so kannst du ein entsprechendes Makro schreiben, bordmittel gibt es aber nicht (glaub ich zumindest)

gruß
thekorn


----------



## DrSoong (7. Mai 2004)

Bei Outlook kannst du einstellen, ob du Mails im Text- oder im HMTL-Format empfangen willst (ersteres empfiehlt sich für dich). Einfach in Outlook auf EXTRAS-OPTIONEN gehen, bei Lesen auf den Reiter LESEN Punkt _Alle Nachrichten als Nur-Text lesen_, bei Senden auf den Reiter SENDEN und den Punkt _Bei Antworten das gleiche Format wie im Original verwenden_ deaktivieren.


Der Doc!


----------



## JohnMHulot (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

Danke für Eure Antworte. Hier noch einige Präzisierungen:

- Ich benutze Outlook 2003 (mit Win XP).

- Selbstverständlich möchte ich nur diese Mails (die mit einem Hintergrundbild) ohne Bild speichern und verschicken, d.h. ich will alle anderen Mails nicht im Text-Format öffnen!

- Wenn ich diese "speziellen" Mails öffne, kann ich das Format (Text oder HMTL) NICHT MEHR wählen (fix auf HTML).

- Unter die "EXTRAS-OPTIONEN" habe ich weder einen Reiter LESEN noch einen Reiter SENDEN gefunden. Bei mir sind die Reiter "Einstellungen", "E-Mail-Setup", "E-Mail Format", "Rechtschreibung", "Sicherheit", Weitere" und "Stellvertretungen".

Ich hoffe, dass Ihr jetzt besser in der Lage seid, mir weiterzuhelfen 

Danke und Gruss
JohnMHulot


----------

